# Craig Smith - where do you think he will end up?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't keep my hopes up high, but Craig has been playing 2 good games. 9.5 ppg and 5.5 rpg in (I dunno how many) minutes. It's only 2 games into preseason but he's a rookie so where do u think will be the better place for him to start?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Icame to the boards today thinking why haven't we said anything about the guy. I was saying he was going to be solid before. He is scoring and pulling in boards and a third game in a row he has played very solid. I mean I haven't seen the guy play yet, but the box scores don't lie. He is playing better than any big man not named Garnett. I mean, Griffin is playing good too, but Smith seems more consistent. I think he will end up on the Wolves roster at some point this season, but probably starting in the D.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i hope for his sake at least that he makes the roster, he seems to be putting a lot of effort and hustle into his game and with that work ethic he could definately find a place on the team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I, for one, was impressed by his ability to play in the game. He shouldn't be as far as getting nowhere. He's gonna get a decent season started for him, if Casey permits.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

casey seemed excited with him in his interview with nba.com.... saying he hustles, beat people off the dribble and rebounded well beyond his size, i hope he can contribute because he needs to support the shallow front court


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If Smith keeps contributing that way, so does that mean the end of Mad Dog's years here? :clown: :angel: 

Here's a wonderful piece on him from Pioneer Press:



> The emergence of rookie forward Craig Smith has been perhaps the Timberwolves' biggest surprise of the preseason.
> 
> Smith will get his final chance to impress the coaching staff tonight when the Wolves play the Milwaukee Bucks at Grand Forks, N.D. He got a taste of playing with the starters when he replaced Mark Blount in the second quarter of Wednesday night's exhibition game against the Chicago Bulls.


Smith is biggest surprise


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

If I remember correctly this is the final guaranteed year of Dog's contract. Still not a Smith fan, though I haven't seen him in action in the NBA yet. But I think he's certainly got a chance to take Madsen's spot. Not that Madsen really has a spot anymore, I don't think he's good enough to see a single minute of NBA action.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

smith has been getting a lot of burn during pre-season, and has stayed pretty consistant... laying very efficiently, i think he'll crack the roatation with out weak front court depth


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I really feel he is going to be a good guy off the bench player down the line in his career. He is a taller, more fit Lonny Baxter... I won't lie, Baxter would be a good player if he was a few inches taller and in shape...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's going to make the team and be a solid roleplayer. He's a bit undersized for his position but he has a widebody and he knows how to use it. He also has a nice first step. I think he's a nice compliment to KG.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The real test may now begin.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

fact still remains we are RELYING on a second rounder to contribute... shows our front court depth.

its not a bonus for him to be useful, its a necessity, which isnt good

i do like him though, and how hes been playing, he will see some minutes in the rotation all season IMO


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Our front court last season was abysmal. We were last in rebounding. Having Smith may change that.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't think we are relying on the guy... Coming into the season, Reed, Madsen, and Griffin were all ahead of him when it came to playing time. He simply played out most of them, maybe not griffin. He is rebounding and scoring, which was not what we were expecting. He came out of no where and gave us something to use up front off the bench. He went from for sure D-Leaguer to probably on the roster jsut from the preseason.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't think so either. I didn't expect him to log a single minute of NBA action this year, and now it looks like he might be ahead of Madsen and Baker on the depth chart.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

From unranked in the preseason to #4 in the first week... Rather impressed.

http://www.nba.com/rookies/rankings.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's a good player. He always has been.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I have noticed he has great hands for a big guy... Uses the jump hook. And well, he is amazingly useful off the bench for us right now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I like his ability to finish close to the basket. He doesn't even finish strong, it's usually a little floater, but it gets the job done. Haven't seen somebody that could do that (outside of Garnett) for years.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

He's the best non-KG big we've had since Joe Smith left. Which is kind of sad.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He's a candidate for the best second round pick in the history of this franchise.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> He's a candidate for the best second round pick in the history of this franchise.


So am I.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> He's a candidate for the best second round pick in the history of this franchise.


bracey wrights also pretty good when given minutes.

definately liking what smith is doing out there, as a second round pick you have to work hard to get court time, knows exactly what hes doing out there too, very smart for a rookie player


----------



## TheImpossible (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I answered this late, but really, craig is a beast..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> *bracey wrights also pretty good when given minutes.*
> 
> definately liking what smith is doing out there, as a second round pick you have to work hard to get court time, knows exactly what hes doing out there too, very smart for a rookie player


Did he given us the chance this quickly like Craig Smith? No, it'll take time, though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Did he given us the chance this quickly like Craig Smith? No, it'll take time, though.


nah he couldnt come and step straight in like smith did.. but in the few games he played for the wolves last season he averaged around 9 points i think


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I still don't know why he was put to D-League last year. I know the roster was full, but still....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I still don't know why he was put to D-League last year. I know the roster was full, but still....


me neither, with james/hudson/jaric in front of him hes being completely wasted because he would be a great 3rd string pg for this team.
either thud or jaric needs to be moved, it would be an improvement to the rotation IMO


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Smith's still in the top 5 rookies rankings so far.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Craig Smith is a beast. I disliked the pick at first and boy was I wrong. He's looking like a lottery pick rather than a 2nd rounder. He definitly has a future in this league and he'll probably start by the end of the year and for surely next season.


----------

